# Oopsies are 3.5 weeks old need input



## Synchro246 (Jun 10, 2018)

I had two sisters, one passed and my "widow" was 2 years old and lonely. Only option, buy two girls to be her friends and mine. I did. One girl died in quarantine. Not ideal but i can deal. Day later i realize the survivor is pregnant. 
Ok so since I realized my new addition was preggers I posted on here and another forum, on Craigslist and Facebook. 
I figured keeping 2 girls from the litter was reasonable. I'd have 4 girls, one who may not have much time. 
Then, when I first sexed them (2 weeks) it looked like only 3vout of 10 were girls. Ok. 3 it is, I thought. Fine. 
3 turned into 4 when I resexed them a few days later. 
Ok no need to keep 3...except I fell in love with a boy, Dipper. Omg he's incredible. The whole family fell for him. Dang it. I'll just neuter him. Now there's an odd number of boys to adopt. Then another boy grabs my heart. Stop it already. Ok. Keep 2 boys 2 girls. Seperate until ready to neuter. Fine.
I'll end up with 6 and homing 6. Fine.
Only NOBODY is interested. Well 1 person, kinda, but no one seriously. At least not yet. 
I happened to go to the pet store where I got my new dumbo additions (for aquarium stuff) and the lady is super nice helping my 2 youngest children hold animals but also like "wanna bring home a bunny or guinea pig" I wss like "no thanks, I got 2 dumbo girl rats here last month and one turned out pregnant" 
She laughs and says yeah they do that. I reiterated that I was already a bit overwhelmed having 12 and trying to find homes for 6. She says bring them in, they can only give me a couple bucks a piece but they definitely will be in the front (not sold as feeders). She then brings me over to the pet rats they have: 4 double rex dumbos... only1 will come out to say hi. The others are huddled and not into it. I see they're on a mix of pine and cedar. Ugh.
I say that I'm really trying to find good homes that I handle the babies every day. "We need that!" She exclaims. "Our breeder doesn't. And see this is what we get." Then she called them hairless crosses, which didn't really make sense. 
I do not want to bring any babies back there. I really don't but I'm scared that when I reach the 5 week mark I won't have space to seperate and do intros. I could split my big cage (its not big enough to do this for more than a couple weeks)... 

I also don't know how to deal with my elder rat. She isn't actively sick but she has some lung damage from past myco (the flare up that caused the damage was the first pair of sisters I got from Petsmart before I returned them and got the dumbo pair) . My husband said there's no way I'm introducing mama or babies to elderly Phoebe. He's terrified she'll make them sick, I'm terrified they'll tax her immune system and make her sick again. But she's depressed. I hold her and play with her with my kids as much as possible (she's right next to the couch) and she loves my dog but it's no replacement for 24/7 companionship. 

I'm sorry to ramble but this is all the stuff in my head. I literally dream about my rats and how to handle them best. I don't know how to proceed. I'm at a loss and I want the very best for all 12 of my rat babies I just can't see the forest through the trees.


----------



## Coffeebean (Jan 6, 2017)

Definitely taking them back to that store is the last thing you'd want to do. They'll probably just end up getting pregnant there in those crummy cages and having surprise babies at some other buyer's house, rinse and repeat. It's awful how easy it is to get away with such awful treatment when it comes to small animals. Have you already checked around for a local humane society or rescues that take small animals?


----------



## Synchro246 (Jun 10, 2018)

Oooh omg duh... I think the humane society on the other side of Tampa may take them! I'm definitely calling on Monday. They are 4 weeks now so I need to get it done by next Friday.


----------



## CorbinDallasMyMan (Feb 24, 2017)

You could also check to see if there are any rodent rescues operating near you. I found Ratlovers Rat Rescue who aren't accepting surrenders right now but they may be able to help you find a rescue or shelter.


----------

